# Switch SL tatsächlich ein Endurobike?



## All-Mountain (12. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

in der Februar-MountainBIKE wird das Switch SL tatsächlich als Enduro-Bike gestestet. 
Angeblich soll das Testbike nur 13,7 KG mit Crossmax XL und 2,35 Maxxis Ignitor SL wiegen. Als Federgabel war eine Marz. All Mountain-Gabel montiert.

Ich weiß nicht wie es Euch geht, aber irgendwie kann ich das nicht so ganz glauben  .

Wie sieht das im richtigen Leben aus? Gibt's hier Switch SL-Fahrer die tatsächlich längere Touren mit dem Bike fahren?  

Was wiegen denn Eure Bikes so (mit welcher Ausstattung?)? 
Als Vergleich: In der aktuellen Bike wird ein Slayer als Tourenbike mit 13,6 Kg getestet, was mir schon realistischer erscheint?

Ich würde das gerne mal zur Diskussion stellen: 
Kann man das Switch SL Eurer Meinung nach tätsächlich als All-Mountain-Bike einsetzen?
Grüße
All-Mountain


----------



## chickenway-user (12. Januar 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man das Switch SL Eurer Meinung nach tätsächlich als All-Mountain-Bike einsetzen?


Gib mir eins und ich versuchs...


Nee, ich denk schon, das das geht. Würd wohl gür den Einsatzzweck ne etwas kürzere Gabel nehmen, aber das sollt auch mit der gehen. 

Warum eigntlich nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabatz (13. Januar 2005)

hallo auch,
es macht aus meiner sicht nicht viel sinn, ein switch sl mit allzu leichte teilen aufzubauen (auch wenn da 'sl' steht). ich schätze das gewicht von meinem eher so auf 17kg, wobei ich auch stahlfederelemente habe. ich habe damit touren in den alpen gemacht und bin überall hinaufgekommen. falls Du aber ein tourenbike suchst und es ein RM sein soll würde ich - auch wegen der geometrie - eher zum slayer raten. ich denke, es wurde einfach dass switch sl getestet, weil 150mm FW die vorgabe war, oder so. 
wie auch immer: geiles bike, aber nicht 'SL'!

gruss


----------



## dubbel (13. Januar 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Angeblich soll das Testbike nur 13,7 KG [...] wiegen.
> Ich weiß nicht wie es Euch geht, aber irgendwie kann ich das nicht so ganz glauben
> Wie sieht das im richtigen Leben aus? Gibt's hier Switch SL-Fahrer die tatsächlich längere Touren mit dem Bike fahren?


kannst du nicht glauben, dass das gewicht stimmt, oder dass es auch so gefahren wird? 
also ich kenne 2 leute, die das so einsetzen, dass man es als "enduro" bezeichnen würde, 
allerdings weiss ich nicht, wieviel die beiks tatsächlich wiegen. 
...
beim nachdenken ist mir eingefallen, dass das eine keine SL sondern ein normales switch ist. 
geht alles. 

ich finde, wenn man das SL auf < 14 kg aufbauen kann, dann ist es sicher mit dem federweg ein passendes beik für diesen einsatz.
ob das wirklich viele machen, weiss ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## lupomat (13. Januar 2005)

Rahmen: Switch 2003
Gabel: Manitou Sherman Breakout Plus 
Vorbau: Race Face Diabolus
Lenker: siehe oben
Kurbel: Shimano Saint
Laufräder: Mavic cd321 (heißen jetzt ex729) mit onyx naben
Sattelstütze........

.....Gewicht genau 19 kilo!  

Touren: am Gardasee bis jetzt max. 1500 hm
max Tourenlänge: bis jetzt so ca 50km

Spass beim Bergauffahren: 

Spass beim Bergabfahren:  

im ernst: ich glaube dass das switch sl "sinnig" aufgebaut (crossmax sl   ) schon über dem wert aus der mountaibike liegt! also als tourenenduro nur geeignet wenn man mehr wert auf die downhills legt, wenn man kilometerfressen will mit einigermaßen spass beim dh dann gibts leichtere sachen!! ich finds perfekt!


----------



## drul (13. Januar 2005)

die einzige Antwort die mir darauf einfällt: WAS IST EIN ENDUROBIKE???

das sind doch alles vom Marketing erfundene Kategorien um noch mehr in den Markt hineinzupumpen (was? Sie haben schon ein Hardtail, ein Racefully, ein Marathonbike, ein Tourenfully, auch schon einen Freerider und ein Downhillgerät? Da fehlt Ihnen aber etwas ganz entscheidendes, sozusagen etwas was Sie ENDLICH Glücklich macht weil es ja viel universeller Einsetzbar ist; nämlich:

ein E N D U R O B I K E !!!

habe gestern im Fernsehen jemanden sagen hören, dass Sammler Leute sind, die im Unfrieden mit sich selbst leben und im Sammeln (hier: Bike-Sammeln) eine heile Welt für sich suchen. Da das aber nicht funktioniert muss immer wieder etwas Neues her ...

kommt das jemandem hier bekannt vor?   

sorry, aber a bisserl die Leut' ärgern muss schon mal sein


----------



## All-Mountain (13. Januar 2005)

Warum für mich das Switch bis jetzt kein Enduro-Bike war:

- Gewicht: So um die 16 KG (dürfte realistisch sein, der Unterschied zum Slayer-Rahmen beträgt immerhin noch 1,7 Kg)

- Geometrie: Wenn sich mein Element mit 100 mm Federweg schon am Berg aufbäumt was macht dann ein Freeride-Bike mir 150mm bei 20% Steigung?

- Sattelstütze nur eingeschränkt versenkbar -> Ergo kann man nur eine relativ kurze Stütze fahren, die das Berauffahren zur Qual macht (zumindest bei meiner Beinlänge)

Lösungen?

Bike so wie das Testbike mit knapp 14 Kilo aufbauen (naja  )

Versenkbare Gabel rein  (wäre ne Möglichkeit  )

Teleskop-Sattelstütze (wäre ebenfalls ne Möglichkeit  )

Pro Switch:

- Geile Optik (ist aber eigentlich nicht wirklich ein Argument)

UND: Bei meinem Händler hatte ich neulich einen 2004er Auslaufrahmen in 19,5' für 1600  in Händen.

Schon verlockend, aber das Slayer taugt für mich doch eher, denke ich. Oder doch nicht , oder doch I don't know...

Mich würde jedenfalls auch mal interessieren ob es tatsächlich im wirklichen Leben jemanden gibt, der ein Switch SL als Endurobike einsetzt und ob der sich nicht manchmal gedacht hat: Mensch hättest doch lieber das Slayer nehmen sollen...


----------



## dubbel (14. Januar 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Warum für mich das Switch bis jetzt kein Enduro-Bike war:
> [...]Mich würde jedenfalls auch mal interessieren ob es tatsächlich im wirklichen Leben jemanden gibt, der ein Switch SL als Endurobike einsetzt und ob der sich nicht manchmal gedacht hat: Mensch hättest doch lieber das Slayer nehmen sollen...


du kannst das bike nicht sowohl mit dem slayer als auch mit dem "normalen" switch vergleichen. 
klar - das switch wär mir auch zu schwer, so wie es angeboten wird, 
aber der aufbau beim mountain bike-test war ja ein anderer, 
was die getestet haben ist ja eben genau das mittelding zwischen dem, was diese saison "tourer" genannt wird (à la slayer), 
und dem, was nur für's grobe konzipiert ist (à la switch).

was die testen, also auch die anderen räder, sind alles kompromisse auf die ein oder andere art.

und wenn du das rad für touren willst und gewicht ein argument ist, ist das slayer sicher besser. 
wenn du aber 150 mm brauchst, dann ist das switch sl eines de rbeiks, die man auch berghoch treten kann.


----------



## All-Mountain (14. Januar 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du aber 150 mm brauchst



Stimmt, die Option auf 150mm spricht natürlich auch noch fürs Switch. 
Ob ich 150 mm brauche, naja. Aber berab können die sicher nicht schaden. Werde im Frühjahr auf jeden Fall mal ein Switch probefahren. und dann entscheiden ob ich bei der Kaufentscheidung für's Slayer bleibe.


----------



## dubbel (14. Januar 2005)

wie issen der gewichtsunterschied beim nackigen rahmen (ohne dämpfer)?


ich glaube, das switch wird einfach traditionell schwerer aufgebaut, 
aber das ist ja nicht zwingend, besonders für das SL. 

wenn ich die kohle und die wahl hätte, würde ich auch das SL nehmen und als tourer aufbauen. 

ABER potentiell zusätzlicher nachteil (ja nach einsatzgebiet): bei 130 mm gibts mehr auswahl an gabeln zum touren.


----------



## blaubaer (14. Januar 2005)

> Angeblich soll das Testbike nur 13,7 KG mit Crossmax XL und 2,35 Maxxis Ignitor SL wiegen. Als Federgabel war eine Marz. All Mountain-Gabel montiert.



ich weiss nicht wies bei euch aussieht, aber bei uns hier in der schweiz wird das Switch SL nicht mit solchen teilen ausgeliefert gabel sollte eigentlich eine Z1 SL sein 150mm  

und vom gewicht her ob diese angaben stimmen ??? mein händler hat sich ein letztjäriges ETSX-70 aufgebaut, dies kommt schon auf 12.5kg
wie soll mann dann ein Switch auf 13.7kg bringen wenn der Rahmen schon ca. 3.5kg hat ?? helium in den reifen  ???

und aus meiner sicht ist die Switch reihe für Freeride, die Slayer reihe eher als Enduro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## summit (14. Januar 2005)

Möglich ist alles, auch ein 14 kg Switch, zumal die Magazine sinnigerweise immer ohne Pedale rechnen. Ich halte so einen light-Aufbau aber für eine ziemlich sinnfreie Unternehmung (ausser man möchte mit diesen Gewichtsangaben in irgendwelche Schubladen passen). Der SL-Rahmen wiegt ohne Dämpfer gut 3,5 kg, der Rest ergibt sich nach Adam Riese. Aber was soll ein stabiler, verwindungssteifer Rahmen mit 150 mm Federweg bringen, wenn dann Luftfedern oder sogar empfindliche CC-Laufräder verbaut werden?

Zum Vergleich: Mein 2002er Switch-Rahmen wiegt in 16,5" auch ungefähr 3,5 kg. Mit Stahlfederbein, Stahlfedergabel (Z1 FR1 ETA - gut 2,5 kg), XT (kein Kult aber gut und günstig - Kurbel, Naben, 2003er Bremse mit 200er Scheiben), Mavic 832/Fat Albert UST, RaceFace DH Lenker und Holzfeller-Pedalen bleibt das Rad noch unter 16 kg. Mit 2.5er Maxxis UST DH-Reifen kommen jeweils nochmal 400 g dazu.

Auf Bergtour mit Werkzeugtasche, Ersatzschläuchen, Luftpumpe, Sattelstützenverlängerung (größter Switch-Nachteil!) und DH Schlappen sind also gut 17 kg zu bewältigen. Ist zum Hochkurbeln halt ein Zeitproblem. Wer hier ein 10 kg Race-Hardtail gewohnt ist, wird sich etwas umgewöhnen müssen. Mit so einem Teil muss man auf einer längeren Bergtour mehr Zeit einplanen bzw. man ist schneller müde. Auch mit über 20 kg (zusammen mit Rucksack, Protektoren usw.) auf dem Buckel in längeren Tragepassagen muss man irgendwie fertigwerden.

Der Vergleich z.B. mit meinem 2003er 18" ETS (identischer Vorderbau wie Slayer, Psylo SL, FOX Float, XT, Fat Albert UST, knapp 14 kg *mit* Plattformpedalen) ist einfach - das ETS macht beim Hochfahren mehr Laune, das Switch beim Runterfahren  Im S3 Bereich liegen allerdings schon kleine Welten zwischen den beiden Rädern, obwohl das ETS (bei leichten Fahrern) so einiges mitmacht. 

Aufbäumproblematik, auch an sehr steilen und technischen Uphills, sehe ich weniger, selbst das kleine Switch klettert ausgesprochen gut, auch ohne Absenkung. Die 150 mm Z1 baut noch nicht sehr hoch, das Limit setzen in erster Linie Maximalkraft und Kraftausdauer: Arme lassen sich beugen, Lenker und Vorbau hängen grundsätzlich viel tiefer als man glaubt 

Die Absenkbarkeit längerer Gabeln ist vor allem auf langen (Forstpisten-)Anstiegen sehr angenehm, weil dadurch eine entspanntere Sitzposition erreicht wird. ETA bzw. U-Turn usw. dient dabei in erster Linie der Bequemlichkeit, ansonsten lässt sich fast jede Gabel mit einem Zurrgurt für lange Auffahrten absenken. 

Armin


----------



## dubbel (14. Januar 2005)

Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Vergleich: Mein 2002er Switch-Rahmen wiegt in 16,5" auch ungefähr 3,5 kg. Mit Stahlfederbein, Stahlfedergabel ([...]
> Der Vergleich z.B. mit meinem 2003er 18" ETS (identischer Vorderbau wie Slayer, Psylo SL, FOX Float, XT, Fat Albert UST, knapp 14 kg *mit* Plattformpedalen) ist einfach - das ETS macht beim Hochfahren mehr Laune, das Switch beim Runterfahren


was du beschreibst, ist halt der "normale" aufbau von so nem switch. 
aber ich versteh dein problem nicht so ganz:
wenn ich das switch SL mit den komponenten des ETS aufbaue, dann hab ich doch (bis auf die gabel) das, was all-mountain will, oder nicht?!


----------



## summit (14. Januar 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich das switch SL mit den komponenten des ETS aufbaue, dann hab ich doch (bis auf die gabel) das, was all-mountain will, oder nicht?!


Mit knapp anderthalb Kilo Übergewicht halt.

Oder All-Mountain kommt auf den Geschmack (Bikepark, Sprünge, Drops, technische Abfahrten...), das Fahrwerk gibts schließlich her. Dann werden die Laufräder schnell am Ende sein, auch die "All Mountain" (keine Steckachse, wartungsintensives(?) TST...). Und plötzlich landet er, mit Pedalen , bei 16 kg 

Armin


----------



## chickenway-user (19. Januar 2005)

Tja, das alte Problem, leicht oder stabil. Was andres geht halt nur begrenzt.

Bindet euch doch einfach mal nen paar Kilo zusätzlich ans Rad und kuckt ob ihr damit zurechtkommt. Wenn ja --> Switch, wenn nein --> kein Switch.


----------



## tri4me (19. Januar 2005)

Was wiegen denn Eure Bikes so (mit welcher Ausstattung?)? 
Als Vergleich: In der aktuellen Bike wird ein Slayer als Tourenbike mit 13,6 Kg getestet, was mir schon realistischer erscheint?

Ich hab gestern mein nigelnagelneues Slayer beim Händlr noch mal an den haken gehängt. Incl. Pedale, Griffe, Flaschenhalter usw. waren es genau 12,9 kg.

Dabei hab ich schon ein paar "schwere" Teile dran

Luise FR 200/180
Syntace VRO Vorbau/Lenkeesystem
Flite Gel Sattel
stabile Custom-Laufräder
Big Jim Light Schlappen

aber ein paar andere Sachen sind schon eher leicht:
Tatas RLC
XTR-Kurbel und Schaltwerk
Use-Alien-Stütze


----------



## All-Mountain (23. Januar 2005)

Soo, zurück vom Zillertal aus'm Skiurlaub und nochmal Eure Antworten und Infos durchgelesen.

Mein Resümee:
Ein Switch leicht aufzubauen ist anscheinend durchaus möglich. Entscheidend ist, weche Teile man verwendet. Das Mehrgewicht des Rahmens z. B. im Vergleich zum Slayer ist nicht alleine ausschlaggebend. 
Fraglich ist ob es Sinn macht ein "Freeride"-Bike mit "Leichtbau-" oder Touer-Teilen bewußt "unstabil" aufzubauen und damit quasi zu zweckentfremden. Denn mann mus sich wohl entscheiden:
Leichtes Enduro-Bike -> leichte Teile -> begrenzte Stabilität
Gewicht spielt keine Rolle -> stabile, schwere Teile -> Einsatzbereich  praktisch unbegrenzt bis auf eben -> bergauffahren!!!

Das ich irgendwann "auf den Geschmack komme" wie Armin Mann schreibt sehe ich momentan noch nicht. Im Bikepark, bei Sprüngen und Drops fehlt mir das Naturerlebnis einer schönen MTB-Tour, das für mich einfach dazugehört. Wenn das mal aktuell werden sollte kann man immer noch drüber nachdenken sich einen echten Freerider zuzulegen.
Technische Abfahrten sind zwar schon eher meine Sache, aber vor das Abfahrtsvergnügen hat der MTB-Gott nun mal das Bergauffahren gesetzt. Schutteln oder gondeln kommt für mich nicht in Frage.

Darum wird wohl der Rahmen den ich mir im Mai zulege doch ein schwarzer Slayer70 werden.

Danke für Eure Infos und Grüße aus München
Tom aka All-Mountain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (24. Januar 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Soo, zurück vom Zillertal aus'm Skiurlaub und nochmal Eure Antworten und Infos durchgelesen.
> 
> Mein Resümee:
> Ein Switch leicht aufzubauen ist anscheinend durchaus möglich. Entscheidend ist, weche Teile man verwendet. Das Mehrgewicht des Rahmens z. B. im Vergleich zum Slayer ist nicht alleine ausschlaggebend.
> ...



Och nö, nicht schwarz. Ansonsten ist die Entscheidung ja ok...


----------



## All-Mountain (24. Januar 2005)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Och nö, nicht schwarz. Ansonsten ist die Entscheidung ja ok...



Gibt's außer schwarz/silber-poliert noch andere Farben für Bikes??  

Mein Element hat ja dieselbe Farbkombi, nur im Ahorndesign. Finde ich einfach todschön. 

Ich war jedenfalls heilfroh, als ich erfahren habe, dass es das Slayer 2005 auch weiterhin in schwarz geben wird. Blau hat irgendwie nicht die klasse, die so ein Bike haben sollte.
Aber über Geschmack läßt sich ja bekanntlich streiten


----------



## Roughrider (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo, ihr da !!
Ich fahre seit einem Jahr ein Switch sl mit z150 und fox vanilla rc also mit stahlfederbeinen! Lufdämpfer wäre ok aber von einer z150 sl ist auf jeden Fall abzuraten, da diese einfach ******** ist, wie einige meiner bikekumpel bescheinigt haben. 
Ich bin der meinung das der Switch Sl ein top freerider ist, mit dem man auch Touren fahren kann. Ich fahre eigentlich öfters Touren mit so 30-40 km Länge. Mein Bike hat mit 2,5`Reifen und Pedalen 16,5kg. Ab ca 40 km wird die Tour schon durch das mehrgewicht dgegenüber einm Tourer schon anstengend.  
Wer der Meinung ist in einem Freerider einen crossmax sl laufradsatz einzubauen, verstehe ich nicht. Das sind doch laufräder für ein racebike!!
Bin letztes Jahr mit meinem Bike in Saalbach eine Tour mit 1800hm gefahren. Die Auffahrt war anstrengend aber machbar. Für die Anstrengung wird man dafür beim downhill mehr als belohnt. 
Fazit: Wer mit dem switch sl Touren fahren möchte, sollte sich leichte reifen draufmachen und etwas leichtere Teile bei der ausstattung z.b. Schaltung werwendenoder gleich zum Slyer greifen . Wer aber auch mal hin und wieder in den bikepark will oder drops und jumps machen will, ist mit dem switch sl bestens bedient.
Mfg Tobi


----------



## bearcat211 (4. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

Mein Switch SL war am Anfang auch als SL aufgebaut.  Mit Crossmax XL Räder und Z 150 SL war es 14,7 Kg schwer ( inkl. Shimano 646 Pedale ).
Da ich aber auch ein Scott Strike habe, fahre ich lieber Touren damit.  Es ist leicht ( 11 kg ) und was du im Downhill verlierst (nicht so viel) kannst du 
bergauf bequem zurück gewinnen.  
Jetzt habe ich das Switch umgebaut als NS Bike, mit Swinger 4 Coil,  66 RC, 321 Rader,... und werde es benutzen es in Gebiete wie Portes du Soleil, wo du nicht zuviel bergauf fahren muss.


----------



## nuts (19. Februar 2005)

Also ich würde sagen, dass das Switch ein Leicht Freerider ist, weil es net soo viel Federweg hat und auch noch bergauffahren kann. Mit Crossmax und all mountain kann man des sicher afu 14 kilo bringen, wenn man noch leichten Sattel, stütze, lenker, 'Vorbau, Bremsen  und so dran baut. Dann kann man damit sicher auch schöne enduro touren fahren <-- nicht zu schnell bergauf, dafür aber Spaß bergab !


----------



## SlayMe (20. Februar 2005)

wo ist denn die Kunst ein Switch auf 14 kg zu kriegen?
Ich habe mein Slayer auf knapp 15 kg bekommen   
Das macht mir mal nach


----------



## Stefan-S (4. März 2005)

Ich habe nichts gegen Luftdämpfer -habe selbst einen am Slayer und bin damit sehr zufrieden- aber vollendet sieht ein Switch erst mit einem fetten Stahlfederbein aus. Sowohl die Bikehersteller als auch die Zeitschriften wollen uns ab und zu neue Möglichkeiten vorstellen, aber die meisten werden wohl beim Kauf von einem Switch in erster Linie nicht auf's Gewicht schauen.

Ob jeder den Einsatzzweck seines Fahrrades dann auch fährt, ist für mich auch eine interessante Frage. Von meinen vielen Bike-Kumpels, fahren viele auf +/- 16-17 Kg Rädern -mit denen man von Garagen runterspringen könnte-
aber letztendlich fahren wir Touren mit einigen Freeridepassagen drin. 

Gruß
Stefan


----------

